# Camera stores in Minneapolis?



## invisible (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm Canadian and will be visiting Minneapolis in a couple weeks. The Canadian dollar is almost at parity with the greenback so maybe this is the right time to import some gear 

Can anybody recommend good camera stores in Minneapolis? I'm interested in stores that would have a good selection of lenses in stock (i.e., not the Best Buy type). 

Help is appreciated.

p.s.: I've searched the directory of the Mall of America and cannot believe  that they don't have a proper camera store...


----------



## verticalization (Mar 16, 2010)

I visited West Photo last time I was there, they had, a decent selection.. 
They had both new and used lenses.  Also a ton of cool lighting equipment, and accessories.  Other than that, not too sure.

West Photo
21 University Avenue Northeast
Minneapolis, MN 55413


----------



## invisible (Mar 21, 2010)

verticalization said:


> I visited West Photo last time I was there, they had, a decent selection..
> They had both new and used lenses.  Also a ton of cool lighting equipment, and accessories.  Other than that, not too sure.
> 
> West Photo
> ...


Thank you very much for this. It seems that they don't have a website at the moment (West Photo). I may still swing by.


----------



## verticalization (Mar 25, 2010)

I found another while i was in Minneapolis last weekend, 
National Camera & Exchange, it seems like it'll probly have a bit better selection than West photo..

Downtown Minneapolis  , the best part.. its right downtown near the target center, awesome photographic opportunities down there.


----------



## invisible (Mar 25, 2010)

verticalization said:


> I found another while i was in Minneapolis last weekend,
> National Camera & Exchange, it seems like it'll probly have a bit better selection than West photo..
> 
> Downtown Minneapolis  , the best part.. its right downtown near the target center, awesome photographic opportunities down there.


Thanks very much once again, will definitely take a look at this place!


----------

